# Beethoven - Sviatoslav Richter, Piano Concerto No. 3



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

This week's post on our ongoing #Beethoven2020 series is a Vinyl program featuring Sviatoslav Rchter playing Beethoven's third piano concerto.

Beethoven composed his Piano Concerto No. 3 at the time when he still performed himself, his increasing deafness would soon end his career as a piano virtuoso.

A quick review of Richter's Beethoven output on record has him performing cello sonatas as accompanist, and as soloist on the piano sonatas (he probably recorded them all in the USSR over a span of 30 years) but no "complete" concerto cycle. From what I could find, he recorded this concerto three times, twice with Kurt Sanderling (in Russia with the Moscow Youth Symphony and with the Vienna Symphony for DGG) and this recording (conveniently reissued for Melodiya in the Russia) for EMI with the Philharmona under Riccardo Muti.

The filler piece, the Andante Favori, is another Richter specialty, found in a few of his recordings.

Happy listening








*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770- 1827)*
Piano Concerto No. 3 in C Minor, Op. 37
Andante Favori Wo0 57 In F Major

Piano - Sviatoslav Richter
Orchestra - Philharmonia Orchestra
Conductor - Riccardo Muti
Recorded: 19 & 20. IX. 1977, Abbey Road Studios, London.
Angel Records ‎- AM-534717
Series: Angel Master Series -
Format: Vinyl, LP, Reissue, Remastered (ADA)
Reissued: 1985

DETAILS - https://www.discogs.com/Beethoven-S...erkonzert-Piano-Concerto-No-3/release/8638699

_YouTube _- https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6swnss9F7SHJLxInMjynbG8wVmfpwDRy


----------

